# River riding



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Clothes that you don't mind getting wet. 

Honestly, if you're going to get THAT wet, any type of breech or pant is going to be uncomfortable. If it were me, I'd wear in whatever I felt most comfortable.

Leather boots aren't going to shrivel up and be destroyed if they get wet. Just make sure to dry them thoroughly afterwards and condition them to keep their suppleness.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember riding when I was younger, through a river that was well over the horse's belly. The mare was well broke so I just put my legs up over the saddle and against her neck. 
Ask your friend how deep the water is and what she wears to ride!


----------



## SimplyRadical (Oct 9, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Clothes that you don't mind getting wet.
> 
> Honestly, if you're going to get THAT wet, any type of breech or pant is going to be uncomfortable. If it were me, I'd wear in whatever I felt most comfortable.
> 
> Leather boots aren't going to shrivel up and be destroyed if they get wet. Just make sure to dry them thoroughly afterwards and condition them to keep their suppleness.


Thanks!! 



Lexiie said:


> I remember riding when I was younger, through a river that was well over the horse's belly. The mare was well broke so I just put my legs up over the saddle and against her neck.
> Ask your friend how deep the water is and what she wears to ride!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

An area I am very familiar with, the river.



























This lime green saddle pad is what you don't use in the river.:-(
Compressed recycled felt like material that takes days to dry.
My footwear of choice is docksiders, they drain easy.
Wife wears crocs that have perforations all over.
My daughter wears older tennis shoes, go figure.
Jeans work well, heard no complaints from the women.
We tend to go very deep in the river during the hot months.
100 degrees, no problem, every few miles we ride the river.
I ride the short paint so I get wet first!








Remember enjoy the river!!!


----------



## SimplyRadical (Oct 9, 2013)

Maryland Rider said:


> An area I am very familiar with, the river.
> 
> 
> View attachment 297585
> ...



Awesome pictures. That would be incredibly fun! Great advice :-o


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

After reviewing some older threads, did SimplyRadical get in that river ride???
Take any pics???


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Impression or not, I'd wear high top tennis shoes and older jeans/top that I didn't care about getting wet.

Second, I hope it's warmer where you are than where I live. I will take a horse thru something knee deep in the cold weather but there is no way this side of the equator and back that I would put the whole horse under water in cold weather. 

This isn't the Old West where one, sometimes, didn't have a choice. I don't care enough about impressing anyone to risk getting my horse chilled then over heated on a November day.

JMHO


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Just remember besides your clothes EVERYTHING will get wet, protect your cell phone, gps, pistol, cigarettes (if you smoke), lunch, or anything else that will be adversely affected by the wet.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I wish there were some around here to ride through. They are so mucky that the horse would sink and get stuck. Also, it could only be done in summer months or it would be too cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Took a couple of my horses through the creek up above the house to see how they would do. Trusty is my 8 yr old bay roan and he did real good, but Doc, my 20+ yr old bay wasn't so happy about the sifting sand under the moving water.

































I wouldn't hesitate to ride Trusty off into water, but Doc would take much more work to get accustomed to wading the water safely.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Roadyy said:


> Took a couple of my horses through the creek up above the house to see how they would do.


I would just like to note that you are playing in a creek in shorts and we have snow on the ground in places. I think I hate you. :wink:

But in all seriousness, that looks like a fantastic place to be able to test the horses reactions to water. I wish I had such a place locally (though I sure wouldn't be using it today :shock!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

SimplyRadical said:


> *So a friend invited me to ride with her at her ranch. This is a totally different ranch from the one I go to. Well we planned to go on a trail ride and where her trails are, there are alot of rivers. I've never been through water that goes higher then the horse's chestnut and I'm not sure what to wear if I'll be getting wet. I could wear breeches but they'd be uncomfortable if the got wet. And I don't want to wear jeans or shorts because I'd like to make a good impression. And of course I do not want my leather boots getting dunked in the water. What do you usually wear on a wet trail ride? Thanks!!!!!!*​


 
I won't repeat the points already made and since it's been about a month I'd imagine you've already made the ride.
However,... if you're far enough South (we still have days that can be in the 70's) I'd recommend silk pants (they dry obscenely fast) unless it's cold (because it really cools you down as it dries). I wish I had bought several pair, because they have become my favorite pants for riding in very warm weather to deal with water and sweat.

Foot wear with Nylon or some other synthetic material would be better than leather or cotton since it dries out quicker. Wool socks work well (the military has been using them for decades....even if just for the soles of the sock....they do wonders from keeping the feet drier since you can swap them and the one pair will usually dry by the time you need to swap again)

Use wool under the saddle. wool will draw and shed water. The lower edges will be wet for a bit as the water from higher up is being shed. My wool blanket dry out in half the time of my other blankets.

If your saddle is leather be prepared to spend some time tending it. Before and certainly afterwards since it will get a good soaking (there are positive things about synthetic saddles beside just the ease of maintenance and less weight :lol

And as already said, things are going to get wet. Take for granted that everything you have with you is going to get wet (you could even find yourself in the water, but not in the saddle) so take the needed precautions or leave it.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

haha I love river riding and you are making me miss trail riding this summer (though I love winter!). my arab and I trail ride up on the northern end of the Hudson outside of Lake George, NY and we ride in a wintec, and all beta/biothane bridle and I need to upgrade my breastplate. I love the dayglo tack Two Horse Tack - WESTERN BRIDLE made with REFLECTIVE DAY GLO Biothane (because I also trail ride at night) but I also love it's soft and flexible. I've done beach rides too (and ruined more than one leather bridle - the ocean is not as forgiving as the rivers!). I usually get western/trail bridle and breastplate but ride with my wintec AP because it fits my horse better and is better for his back.

And like everyone above me said, take for granted everything is going to get WET! I have a Lifeproof case for my iphone (LOVE IT!) and even ride in river/water shoes (the kind you can go hiking and cliff diving in) because they are more lightweight and less annoying when wet. Oh and I have found that yoga pants/workout capris and Ariat mesh trail half chaps are the most tolerable when soaked! Here's me and Ridge in the river!


----------

